# HTTP POST mit WagoLibHTTP erstellen



## Kayle (31 Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich bei mir im Browser folgendes eingebe:

"http://192.168.0.1/command/?cmd=stop"

dann stopt mein Musik Player. Das möchte ich jetzt auch über meine Wago lösen. Allerdings komme ich aus der VB.net Ecke und ich tue mir sehr schwer in der SPS ( CFC ) Welt.

Deswegen meine Bitte: Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den FB parametrisieren muss damit der HTTP POST gesendet wird ?




Vielen Dank im Voraus
Gruß Kay


----------



## Tobsucht (2 August 2016)

Hallo Kay,

wenn man auf der Wago Webseite nach der Bibliothek (hier z.B. WagoLibHttp_02) sucht, gelangt man zur Bibliotheksbeschreibung.
In dieser Beschreibung wird jeder Funktionsblock beschrieben. Ein weiterer Suchtreffer ist der Anwendungshinweis a303000.
Dieser Anwendungshinweis beschreibt mit Beispielen die Verwendung dieser Bibliothek.


Grüße


----------



## Kayle (3 August 2016)

Hallo Tobsucht,

danke für die Antwort. Werde mir den Anwendungshinweis ansehen.

Gruß Kay


----------



## Kayle (4 August 2016)

Hallo Tobsucht,

mit dem FB Http_Get hat es funktioniert. Kann jetzt den Player über einen Eingang aus- und einschalten. Danke nochmal.

Gruß Kay


----------

